

Show HN: Entrepreneurial Advisory Corps - Gabriel_Martin

Concept -
The Entrepreneurial Advisory Corps is a group of AngelList users who have committed to spending a small amount of time each week offering perspective and advice to entrepreneurs.<p>Current Status -
Currently, the Entrepreneurial Advisory Corps has been active for nineteen days and we have forty eight volunteers, with more pending.  We’ve connected over half of the volunteers with startups, and expect that number to rise as the community learns about the opportunity to be connected to an experienced volunteer.  We have over three hundred followers, and our updates go out to over twenty five hundred people on the network.<p>Additional Information, including how to get connected, and the list of volunteers can be found in the link below:<p>http://angel.co/entrepreneurial-advisory-corps
======
Gabriel_Martin
<http://angel.co/entrepreneurial-advisory-corps>

------
bkyan
Is this an AngelList program, or a separate entity?

~~~
Gabriel_Martin
This is a separate entity. We're just users helping users.

